# And here they are...



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

Darianne Joy Hill and me

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/darrinthephotographer/day1-3.jpg

daylynn Mae Hill and Rebecca

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/darrinthephotographer/day1-4.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/darrinthephotographer/day1-5.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/darrinthephotographer/day1-2.jpg

I make scrubs look GOOD....

Darianne born 1:28 am 7/25. 5lbs 14 oz, 19.5 inches

Daylynn bon 2:21 am 7/25. 4lbs 14 oz, 17.5 inches


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/darrinthephotographer/day1-1.jpg


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## BeehindtheHive (Apr 29, 2010)

All three of your girls are beeautiful! Of course. What wonderful sights to start my morning.

I'd been checking in all day to see if you'd posted any pics or messages and finally gave up for the night. I'm glad to see that everyone is well. Congratulate your queen bee on a job well done!

You and Rebecca grab all the sleep you can now while the cuties are still in the hospital holding tank. You're going to need every minute of it.


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratz man


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats! I have three just like her, 2 boys, 1 girl, God is awesome!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very awesome!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations.
And God's Blessings


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!
It's amazing how time passes/flies.
Great photos.


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

what beautiful babies


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well done. All of you. Congratulations.


----------

